# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > FlashForge Forum >  Adventurer 4 - Preset level, or way to quick mod an individual calibration zone?

## ajemutt

Hey folks,Relative noob to 3d printing. I'm working with a Flashforge Adventurer 4. I'm running the most recent firmware 2.1.8.2.2.It looks like these units require re-leveling when using different build surfaces (stock vs PEI sheet), as well as different bed temperatures cause expansion and re-leveling as well. Seems like a royal pain to have to run a 10 min calibration every time I need to change my print surface, temperature and/or filament type.I've poked around through the menus, and didn't see anything, but thought it best to ask:- Is there any way to save a calibration preset?- Is there any way to change the value on any of the 9 zones without having to run a full calibration sequence?Many thanks!

----------

